# Help on replacing the belt



## Brento (Jul 2, 2021)

I found the flat belts in Mc Master but there was 3 kinds of leather belts that popped up. Which belt is suggested for a 9A. Also should i get the staples or the hammer style clips. Id like to use which ever clip is easiest to work with but without buying elaborate tools to staple one belt together. Thank you!


----------



## Aukai (Jul 2, 2021)

Do some people use the serpentine belts that are available also?


----------



## Brento (Jul 2, 2021)

Idk. I have zero experience on what to do. I just know my belt is dry and all cracked


----------



## Brento (Jul 2, 2021)

From what i can see there is 2 belts that may work best. It is the heavy duty and light duty extended life leather flat belts


----------



## brino (Jul 2, 2021)

On my Southbend 9" I re-use old automotive serpentine belts. When they start squealing or cracking on my truck they get replaced with new and the old ones become shop stock. I usually have 1-2 old belts ahead of what I need.

Initially I tried a long diagonal scarf joint (for increased surface area) and cyanoacrylate adhesive. But, as usual, I found that it works sooo much better on skin than on any project I need to repair.

Now I cut them off square and stitch the ends together. I will pre-drill the stitch holes on the drill press to make it easy. I usually use the tough cord that came with this kit:
https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/sho...50700-speedy-stitcher-sewing-kit?item=97K1050
But any strong thin cord should work.

I first cut the belts as long as useful for the lathe, then even if/when the cords pulls thru the cut end of the belt, I can re-cut, drill and stitch and get another use, due to the adjustment available in the lathe pulleys.

 I run them flat side out, and stitch such that the "thread" is in the belt grooves and therefore protected from wear.

Also, I always release the tension on the belt when the lathe is not being used.

Pictures below. The belts edges look mis-aligned below, but it's only since the belt is loose. When tight it tracks well.

-brino


----------



## benmychree (Jul 2, 2021)

Hammer on belt lace (Alligator Lace) is to be avoided at all costs; it is big, clunky and crude, very noisy going over pulleys.  The old standard clip on lace, made by Clipper is the best, but requires a tool to apply it, these can be found on e bay and other sources, the clips come in many sizes, and the smallest require a differently sized tool than the larger ones.  Soft annealed brass wire can also be used to lace belts in the manner shown above by brino  Endless flat belts can also be used, but require disassembly of parts of the lathe, such as the spindle and countershaft.


----------



## Brento (Jul 2, 2021)

Thanks i may try the serpentine belt route and see how it goes. I get bunches from where i work as a mechanic


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 3, 2021)

I use the nylon cored leather belting from McMaster Carr. It doesn't stretch out like the solid leather does. Have a hammer-on alligator clip on one lathe (I don't mind the sound) and I laced up the other belt, similar to Brino's method.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jul 3, 2021)

I had a belt that was slit from conveyor belting.  It was joined with Clipper lacing.  No stretch.  The clipper lacings  eventually pulled out.  I couldn't find anyone locally had a clipper lacer so I bought a synthetic belt on eBay.  Since then I acquired a Clipper lacer.


----------



## Brento (Jul 3, 2021)

@Eddyde is it real loud? Similar to wat my lathe sounds like in the upper video?


----------



## Illinoyance (Jul 3, 2021)

I can barely hear the splice gong over the pulleys.


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 3, 2021)

Brento said:


> @Eddyde is it real loud? Similar to wat my lathe sounds like in the upper video?


Not too loud, just s clack-clack sound that varies with the speed of the machine. The Alligator lacing is a bit tricky to install with out the special tool so I made jig to do mine. More info here: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/flat-belt-lacing-woe.32235/page-2


----------



## Brento (Jul 3, 2021)

What i am going to try and do is try a serpentine belt like Brino did. I get them pretty easy with wear i work. I would like to know maybe a part number on that nylon centered belt at some point.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 12, 2021)

I have done the serpentine belt replacement on my Heavy 10. It is far superior to the leather belt. I've tried several different splicing methods including cyanoacrylate, hog-rings and lacing. Each failed in its own way. The solution that worked for me is square cut, 2 in. lap, each side carefully ground down just to the surface of the reinforcing cord and glued with Shoe Goo (Goop). DO NOT compromise the reinforcing cords! It's been holding for 2 years now with no sign of letting go.


----------



## jocat54 (Jul 12, 2021)

On a SB 9A you can pull the spindle without much trouble and just get a serpentine belt the right size no splicing to worry about. It's been a few years since I had my SB but I can remember pulling the spindle without any problems.


----------



## Brento (Jul 12, 2021)

I dont want to pull it if i dont need to at this point but as i play with it more i will keep that in mind. I am in the middle of getting a quote from the belt place and see how much a belt is. I have the threading needle so once i get a decent serpentine belt i will do that as well.


----------



## Al 1 (Jul 13, 2021)

If you know the size of your belt this company can make your belt. Al 
Baltimore Belting Company Inc.​


----------



## porthos (Jul 13, 2021)

*i bought a belt from  AL BINO, yes that is the name, for my heavy 10 . it comes in a long piece with the glue to attach the ends. once it is glued it is forever. i made a jig that is the width of the belt. it has sides on it also, then after glueing i clamped it with a block of wood over the glue seam. its not cheap, but it is forever and no noise.   oh, if you do this put masking tape over both sided before clamping.*


----------

